# Instantcake and Zipper installation order for S2 DTivo



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, I am planning up upgrading my S2 DTivo to 6.4a using an instantcake image. I also want to run zipper on the drive for the hacks/tweaks. So my question is kind of a silly one.. 

Can I run Instantcake on the drive and then run zipper on the drive right after, without plugging it into the Tivo and booting up after instantcake? Or do I have to run instantcake, then put the drive back into the tivo, power up and run setup, and then pull the drive to run zipper?

The reason I ask is I have the drive and the software with me now, but am not at home for another week so I don't have access to the Tivo right now. I wanted to upgrade the drive and then just go home and plug it in to finish everything up..


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

IIRC, you can copy the image from the InstantCake CD and combine it with the Zipper utility so it will do everything in one sequence. Check the Zipper thread for the procedure.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Based on my recent experience doing this with 6.4a and the reboot loops people have seen when zippering 6.4a, I would make sure the stock drive is working fine before zippering. mr.unnatural is correct though, it is possible to make a zipper cdrom with the Instantcake backup right on it and do everything in one shot.


----------



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will try to do the all in one shot first... if that doesn't work I'll try to break it down into two steps the next time.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I had the reboot problems then discovered it was coming from some combination of a marginal drive, improper superpatch and lack of 90-second delays on startup.

Read the thread where sbourgeo and I have been working through this. All you need is the Zipper, proper InstantCake image, proper superpatch and, just to be safe, add the 2 90-second delays.


----------



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

I just wanted to follow up to close this out... I first tried to run the zipper and tried to do it all in one shot where it would install the fresh instantcake image and zipper all at once. For some reason this was never successful. Instead, I ended up installing the instantcake image first, then running zipper on it (without putting it back into the tivo between steps). This has worked fine. Now if I can figure out how to dial the mothership without a phone line, my life will be much simpler...


----------

